# 1/2 and 3/4 benders.... GreenLee or Ideal or ???



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

I need to buy a couple benders here for some side work I have but not sure what one to buy? 
I like that the greenlee has the multiplier on one side, but I like the foot peg part of the ideal benders but then at work there is one bender that probably 20 years old, with an old yellow fiberglass handle that I seem to be able to make box offsets with ease with, but no one knows what brand it is and its not stamped into the head. 

So what brand benders should I get? or am I making too much of this?


----------



## a_madison (Nov 24, 2008)

Ideal's benders are now coming with a "Bender Boot" on the handle end to avoid slipping when making offset and saddle bends. Might be worth trying a few. They are especially good for work on a finished floor since they won't mark the floor like the bare end of a pipe will.


----------



## Richard Rowe (May 25, 2009)

I would think that most small benders are just about the same, if two tools will do the same job but You like the design of one better then thats the tool to buy. I use Gardner Bender that I have had for years, not saying their better, just what I use.


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

I personally like the Benfield type myself.


----------



## switchleg (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a couple of Klein benders. Cool orange handle. I guess they are all about the same though. Used all different kinds.


----------



## wvwirenut (Apr 24, 2009)

I've got both, Ideal and Greenlee. I really can't tell the difference between the two.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I just gave 150 binders 1/2"-2" to the local charity for school kids.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

brian john said:


> I just gave 150 binders 1/2"-2" to the local charity for school kids.


I was wondering who was going to bring up the office supplies.:jester:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

klein or ideal are basically the same, benfield benders. 

i dont know about the greenlees, ive seen them but never tried them out.

the only thing gb benders are good for is a boat anchor, and theyre not great for that.

on a side note i do have a 1/2" gb that is 30* when the handle is straight up. its the only one ive ever seen like that, has anyone else ever seen this beast?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ideal bender here.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> on a side note i do have a 1/2" gb that is 30* when the handle is straight up. its the only one ive ever seen like that, has anyone else ever seen this beast?


Yeah, I have a ½" and a ¾" that have the handles straight up at 30°. They are just about the same (IMO) as the other brands.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Yeah, I have a ½" and a ¾" that have the handles straight up at 30°. They are just about the same (IMO) as the other brands.


I agree. Give me a bender that's "30 degrees with handle straight up" and I'll like it. They're all about the same, otherwise. Some have a little more tread on the foot pedal. Big deal.

Give me a GB or an Appleton bender, and I won't like you very much. They're both junk.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I have had Benfields and liked them. I now have a set of Ideal black oxide benders my wife bought me a couple of years ago. The star, notches, degree marks and arrows she highlighted with white so they are really easy to see and use. I have always used a rubber crutch tip on my bender handle ends to keep from scratching the floor. They also make in-air bends easier and safer. I wear them out about once a year but they are cheap to replace.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

amptech said:


> I have always used a rubber crutch tip on my bender handle ends to keep from scratching the floor. They also make in-air bends easier and safer. I wear them out about once a year but they are cheap to replace.


I like that idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm hearing several folks sound like the 30 deg stright up is not the norm in your area. Around here a 45 is a dead giveaway for a back of the warehouse bender a contractor dug out when busy.

Most of you use 45 deg?

ps I agree most benders about the same unless you are used to one brand, then stick with it


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a couple old G-B benders that are 45°, but haven't used them in years.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Jeff000 said:


> I need to buy a couple benders here for some side work I have but not sure what one to buy?
> I like that the greenlee has the multiplier on one side, but I like the foot peg part of the ideal benders but then at work there is one bender that probably 20 years old, with an old yellow fiberglass handle that I seem to be able to make box offsets with ease with, but no one knows what brand it is and its not stamped into the head.
> 
> So what brand benders should I get? or am I making too much of this?




Stop. 
You got side work but own no benders of your own? Your in the business and no benders? how the heck can you be ready for side work and own no benders?
What ever... I bought screw drivers and benders at the same stop (I started commercial). When I started.
if you own no benders.. You'll probably lose money on the job. Coz you will need to practice.
Either works just fine.

A good mechanic can bend with anything. Not the bender. the mechanic.

(I wish my boss would by my tools)


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone  
And yes Benders not Binders, my bad. 



leland said:


> Stop.
> You got side work but own no benders of your own? Your in the business and no benders? how the heck can you be ready for side work and own no benders?
> What ever... I bought screw drivers and benders at the same stop (I started commercial). When I started.
> if you own no benders.. You'll probably lose money on the job. Coz you will need to practice.
> ...



WTF? I'm a 3rd year. Buying a bender when I bought my screw drivers would have been a waste of money, my work has lots of benders for me to use at work. And I know how to use them. Hell for the last 3 weeks I have done nothing but bend pipe, haven't put a piece of pipe up without at least 1 bend in it on this project at work, most are ******** large offsets with a kick 90 at one end to get into the ribs of the q deck to avoid beams. 
I am glad I am not putting with all the lb's and junction boxes needed to keep within the 360 degrees of bend. 

I have damn near everything else, KO set, large cutters, 337 meter and a 117, sockets and wrenches, drill, impact, sawzall, etc etc. Never needed a bender for my own use till now, and even then the boss has been letting me take a bender home for the weekend. 


I ended up with greenlee benders with the aluminium handles, nice and light and easy to work with.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Jeff000 said:


> Thanks everyone
> And yes Benders not Binders, my bad.
> 
> 
> ...


I have both Benfield benders with Klein handles, and Ideal benders. I have had GB and Greenlee benders; I didn't like either. I'm sure someone will be along here soon to spank your ass about doing unlicensed side work.:thumbsup:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

First bender I bought was a GB...I bought it b/c thats what Lowe's was stocking at the time. I went and bought 20 pieces of 1/2 and taught myself how to bend. I didn't know it was junk until i used an Ideal. Don't know why, but I feel like i get more precise bends with the Ideal. 
On another note, I worked for my first boss 3 years before I saw him bend a piece of EMT. He uses pvc for everything. I think this is where I get my disdain for pvc from.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> I'm sure someone will be along here soon to spank your ass about doing unlicensed side work.:thumbsup:


I am insured and my business is fully licensed. Make no mistake about how much someone can know or do without knowing them. I have a business and accounting background from before I got into Electrical, I am not a little kid.


----------



## toolman1916 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Greenlee vs. Ideal*

Greenlee or Ideal? I found a site that has great prices for both product lines if you are interested. http://www.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Actually a smart contractor or side jobber doesn't invest in tools and materials till he has the work. Buy what you need when you need it or when you find a good deal on used tools or when you need to buy online due to a good price.

I like how GB has designed some of their benders but I've had problems with conduit kinking on one of their tighter radius 3/4" benders. That one is now relegated to bending rebar. Not sure I'd be investing in two benders for one side job. Just go 3/4 for the project.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

To make box offsets easier I measure back 5" for 3/4" and make a mark. First bend at the end flush, second on the mark with the arrow. They all come out the same. Everyone has a different method but measuring a set distance helps me.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Ideal in my opinion all the way.


----------



## DIRT27 (Aug 25, 2010)

Jeff000 said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> 
> I ended up with greenlee benders with the aluminium handles, nice and light and easy to work with.


benders with aluminum handles? I can't imagine they would last long and you can't stick your level to it for a 30.

I like the ideal with the black oxide head.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Ideal always.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

All my company buys for benders is Ideal. I like them and I know others that like them but at the end of the day it is about personal preference and what you like that matters.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

bduerler said:


> All my company buys for benders is Ideal. I like them and I know others that like them but at the end of the day it is about personal preference and what you like that matters.


 

I liked thee Ideal benders better before the went with the black heads. I have good eyesight, but the switchover to all black threw me a little.


----------



## pugz134 (Nov 8, 2010)

It's not the brand. It is the operator. If you are good, it doesn't matter. Nowadays, it seems they are all made the same way.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

pugz134 said:


> It's not the brand. It is the operator. If you are good, it doesn't matter. Nowadays, it seems they are all made the same way.


You have made two posts so far and they seem to belittle others. Are you trying to say that if the user is good with one brand he is good with all? I have noticed that not to be the case. It all depends on how comfortable you are with a brand. For example I like the black iron Ideal benders over their silver aluminum benders. The iron ones feel better and I am more comfortable with those. Im sorry to rant I understand your statement but I guess the question I am asking is, Do you bend all EMT perfect with every bender you touch? I am not trying to start a fight so don't jump the gun.


----------



## pugz134 (Nov 8, 2010)

Absolutely not trying to start a fight. I just believe that it is the man that makes the tool work, not the other way around. And no, not every bend I make is perfect, but at the end of the day, I am proud of the pipe I hang.

Work safe.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

pugz134 said:


> Absolutely not trying to start a fight. I just believe that it is the man that makes the tool work, not the other way around. And no, not every bend I make is perfect, but at the end of the day, I am proud of the pipe I hang.
> 
> Work safe.


Ok cool:thumbup: I glad were off to a good start. I do agree that the man does make the tool work your 100% correct. Thank you for the honest answer its much appreciated. Oh and by the way Welcome to the forum:thumbsup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

pugz134 said:


> It's not the brand. It is the operator. If you are good, it doesn't matter.


You can come try out some of our original benders: Rusted, GB benders with no marks on them at all, and warped shoes (god, I hate those benders :cursing: ) You tell me if you can run as well with those as you can with a nice solid Ideal. Of course the bender can make a difference.

-John


----------



## pugz134 (Nov 8, 2010)

I kid you not, my 1-1/4 bender is from the 60's. No marks left. Used on 1 hw and 1-1/4 emt. just saying..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> You can come try out some of our original benders: Rusted, GB benders with no marks on them at all, and warped shoes (god, I hate those benders :cursing: ) You tell me if you can run as well with those as you can with a nice solid Ideal. Of course the bender can make a difference.
> 
> -John



Agreed:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

pugz134 said:


> I kid you not, my 1-1/4 bender is from the 60's. No marks left. Used on 1 hw and 1-1/4 emt. just saying..



Does it have the big foot pedel


----------



## pugz134 (Nov 8, 2010)

yep.......


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

pugz134 said:


> It's not the brand. It is the operator. If you are good, it doesn't matter.


So, if I take a bender and slam it into a wall and f*ck up the hook all to heck you would still be able to turn out perfect bends just cause you are "good" with benders?


----------



## pugz134 (Nov 8, 2010)

Why would you do that to a perfectly good tool?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

pugz134 said:


> Why would you do that to a perfectly good tool?


Union guys FK up tools all the time.

Not that Jlarson is in the union.. that would be a put-down.

~Matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Union guys FK up tools all the time.
> 
> Not that Jlarson is in the union.. that would be a put-down.


Eek, the union, run away. :laughing: 

Good, well kept tools will always be better than trashy tools no matter who is operating it in my opinion.


----------



## nicknamednick (Feb 17, 2014)

*Depends how you bend*

I find the benders that have a flat, square front edge on them (parallel to the floor) to be the most useful. That guideline is especially useful when putting a "kick" on a 90 because you can hold the bender upside down with the pipe in it and eyeball whether you are straight or not by aligning the short end of your 90 with that flat edge. I am comfortable using my Ideal benders for this reason, except that I've noticed they tend to be a bit loose in the shoe. I've been wondering if the Greenlee benders might work for me the same way.

The Ideal also has a square side coming off of that other guide. Sometimes if I'm doing a complex set of bends I can use it to eyeball whether I'm straight in the shoe with the other angles I've made. The benders with a rounded front edge and no perpendicular visual guide are very difficult for me to use accurately. At our shop we have an old 1 1/4" bender without any degree marks and with a rounded front edge. It makes accurate bends on large pipe all that much more difficult. I really hate that bender. 

Another thing I like about my Ideals is that I can pretty much bend a 90 perfect every time, but I suppose an observant electrician could do the same with any bender s/he uses regularly.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Three pages of advice to a third year apprentice doing a side job? Give your heads a shake.

Where's the permit?

Did I write my Master's for nothing?


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

It's five years old. The op probably has his masters now so it's ok.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

4SQUARE said:


> It's five years old. The op probably has his masters now so it's ok.


Didn't notice that. Duh.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

99cents said:


> Three pages of advice to a third year apprentice doing a side job? Give your heads a shake.
> 
> Where's the permit?
> 
> Did I write my Master's for nothing?


It;s 5 years old. You're probably working for HIM now! :thumbsup:


----------

